# MEDION ERAZER® i72000, wie gut ist er wirklich zu dem Preis?



## Tomlongdong (10. März 2015)

*MEDION ERAZER® i72000, wie gut ist er wirklich zu dem Preis?*

Moin Leute,
Es wird ja immer so viel über Komplett-PC's geschimpft, dass sie viel zu teuer seien und am ende doch nichts können, etc. 
Momentan bastel ich mir meinen ersten eigenen PC zurecht und gucke dabei gerne mal wie ich preislich zu einem vergleichbaren Komplett-pc stehen würde. Dabei ist mir eben aufgefallen, dass dieser PC mit relativ ähnlichen Komponenten einen gar nicht mal so absurden Preis hat:  MEDION ERAZERÂ® i72000 PCs gÃ¼nstig bei SATURN bestellen 
Da ich mich jetzt noch nicht sonderlich gut mit den meisten Komponenten auskenne, da handelt es sich meistens um gefährliches Halbwissen ;D, wollte ich die Profis mal fragen:
Ist dieser PC tatsächlich so wie er mir vorkommt : Gute Leistung zu einem nicht vollkommen überzogenem Preis??

Ich entschuldige mich schon mal im Voraus, da dieser Thread nicht viel mehr tut als meine Neugierde zu befriedigen und Platz wegzunehmen, würde mich jedoch trotzdem über eine kurze Erläuterung freuen

Liebe Grüße, 
Tom


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2015)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER® i72000, wie gut ist er wirklich zu dem Preis?*

32GB RAM?
braucht niemand.
Schade auch, dass wie immer Details fehlen. Keine Ahnung, was für ein Board drin ist. Keinen Plan, was da für ein Netzteil drin ist.
Und das Case ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Amon (10. März 2015)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER® i72000, wie gut ist er wirklich zu dem Preis?*

Das dachte ich mir auch als ich das Teil gestern gesehen habe.


----------



## Tomlongdong (10. März 2015)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER® i72000, wie gut ist er wirklich zu dem Preis?*

Laut beschreibung ein z97 Board von MSI, auch wenn es davon wahrscheinlich ein paar mehr gibt  Ich schätze mal, dass die meisten Komplettsysteme auch bei der Grafikkarte das Referenzmodell verbaut haben oder? 
Also doch eher Geldverschwendung im Gegensatz zu einem selbst zusammengestellten und getrost weiterschimpfen gegen die Fertigteile?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. März 2015)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER® i72000, wie gut ist er wirklich zu dem Preis?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was für ein Board drin ist. Keinen Plan, was da für ein Netzteil drin ist.



Über das Netzteil würde ich mir keine Gedanken, da sind meist ziemlich gute Netzteile drinnen.

Bei dem Board sieht es da schon anders, das sind meistens modifizierte OEM-Boards, sprich:
Boards die auf einem Modell basieren, welches du regulär im Einzelhandel erwerben kannst, allerdings ein eigenes BIOS haben welches sehr häufig Änderungen am System, wie beispielsweise den Austausch der Grafikkarte, nicht zulassen.

Bei den anderen Komponenten wird es ähnlich aussehen, die Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign, der Speicher auch ohne Heatspreader oder Label (die Hersteller für Produkte wie GPU, RAM oder Festplatte stehen nicht fest, drinnen steckt was nach aktueller Marktlage gerade am günstigsten ist).
Über den CPU-Kühler erfahren wir nichts, es ist aber nicht davon auszugehen dass da der boxed drinnen steckt.


----------



## XT1024 (10. März 2015)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER® i72000, wie gut ist er wirklich zu dem Preis?*

Gehäuse 
32 GB RAM werden bestimmt viele der typischen Käufer brauchen.


> Der 32 GB starke Arbeitsspeicher und modernste Speichertechnologien  sorgen dafür, dass mehrere Prozesse gleichzeitig und ohne  Leistungsabfälle ausgeführt werden können.






Spoiler



CPU 350
Graka 500
HDD 70
SSD 90
Netzteil 80
MB 100
RAM 230
DVD 12
Gehäuse 5 


Bin ich noch nicht richtig wach oder was habe ich vergessen, wenn ich bei 1450 € lande? 

Edit:
Ah, billige KoWaKü für 100 € 
Win 8 für 30 € 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomlongdong (10. März 2015)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER® i72000, wie gut ist er wirklich zu dem Preis?*

Haha, ja unbedingt schön ist es nicht, dass stimmt wohl 

naja die WaKü und das Betriebssystem vielleicht noch.. aber all zu viel ist das garantiert nicht :p


----------



## Cinnayum (10. März 2015)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER® i72000, wie gut ist er wirklich zu dem Preis?*

Für 120€ bekommt man eigentlich schon wirklich leise und leistungsstarke Kowaküs...

Aber ansonsten: Billiger Plastikbomber in Raumschiffoptik. Kauf mich!! SOfort 1!11!!!1einseinself


----------



## Amon (10. März 2015)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER® i72000, wie gut ist er wirklich zu dem Preis?*

Für die Kohle die das Teil kostet kann man sich schon was ordentlicheres kaufen.


----------

